# download pictures from a cell phone?



## zookre (Feb 24, 2003)

does anyone know where I can get a plugin (usb) infrared reader so that I can download pictures from my cell phone via infrared


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

who ever helps you. could help you more if they knew what kind of cell phone. you have. even though the people that help others in this forum are very smart. but i dont thing they have ESP.
lol

i was looking for one for my phone. an they were 30 bucks an up. so i just added a email plan to my phone service. i can send 200 pics a month for 5 bucks. of 400 for 10 bucks. i have cingular


----------



## zookre (Feb 24, 2003)

its a sony ericsson 525a on cingular network, its on my daughters plan and she doesn't have photo sending thats why I am looking for infrared device


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

Try that...http://www.mobileplanet.com/n.aspx?c=66 Thats you want?


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

try here
http://www.wirelessground.com/soerz5ac1.html


----------

